# DA (disability allowance) appeal allowed, what happens now?



## dawn27

Hi

I got a letter today telling me that my appeal for disability allowance is allowed,after waiting for 8 months for this decision i am very pleased.

the only thing I'm confused about is this : does this mean that I will be awarded DA or does it simply mean that the deciding officer must review my case again and still can refuse?

Any insight would be helpful 

Thanks


----------



## Time

Nope. You have been awarded DA. Deciding officer has been over ruled. You will receive your payment back dated to when you applied.


----------



## dawn27

thank you so much


----------



## dawn27

Hi, me again sorry if this seems silly,just recieved a text message telling me that my application for DA has been recieved and is being examined.. is this normal if i have been awarded it?


----------



## louise12

Hi dawn.  Just to let you know that my partner also got a letter to say that his appeal for disability allowance has been allowed, This was in mid March, and he still hasn't received any payment or even a letter from the disability department. Every time he rings they say there's a backlog from the amount of people appealing. He might have got that text message from them, I can't remember.


----------



## dawn27

Ok thanks louise, I know it's only been a week for me but it is really frustrating, I hope that it get's sorted soon for your partner and myself.


----------



## louise12

Oh I know too well what that frustration's like, we're checking the post every day wondering when it's going to arrive. I heard today from someone working for Mabs that she has heard there is currently a wait of about 8-10 months for disability after hearing that your appeal is allowed, so sorry to say it could be a very long wait.  At this stage we're so frustrated waiting that we're saying we should have it by xmas.


----------



## Time

Something is seriously wrong in Longford.


----------



## dawn27

Oh my god! 8-10 months? that's a complete joke.. something is definitely wrong in Longford.. I hope that you guys won't have to wait much longer Louise, looks like I'm in for a frustrating few months..


----------



## louise12

Nearly 5 months waiting now,seems like forever. I'll let you as soon as we get it.  Hope you're not waiting too long.  Just read the following from the Irish Times, August 8th.    
Fianna Fáil social protection spokesman Willie O’Dea said there had  been a surge in rejections for the allowance and families were facing  delays of up to 12 months in processing applications.
“The facts  are there for all to see: three out of every five applications for  disability allowance have been rejected since the start of this year,”  he said. “Between January and April, the Department of Social Protection  turned down 4,823 applications. The Minister’s response to my concerns  has been to say that the department is changing computer systems. I find  this totally unacceptable.”  

The above comment about the department changing computer systems is also one we were given several times we rang up, and now they just say there's a huge backlog and they don't know how long it'll take.

Also from the Irish Times 
The Department of Social Protection are currently transferring “tens  of thousands” of welfare payments onto a new computer system which will  improve waiting times for decisions on disability allowance, carers  allowance, and other welfare payments, according to the minister. The  transfer is due to be complete by the end of September.


----------



## louise12

hi dawn, just to let u know he got letter today from disability looking for all the documents needed for means test, so thankfully it looks like our long wait is coming to an end.


----------



## dawn27

That's great louise! At least it's going to be sorted out before christmas hopefully..


----------



## louise12

Means test done , and he'll have payment in the next couple of weeks.     From receiving 'appeal allowed' letter to receiving payment it's been 6 months. Hope you're not waiting too long dawn.


----------



## sami12

hey i also won my appeal at the start of september im just of the phone to them now and they have received my claim from dublin last week the woman on the phone told me it would be a couple of weeks before i hear from them as the are currently dealin with claims they received in june hope yous dont wait to long


----------



## Guelder

Hi guys,

Just came across this thread. I have a family member in a similar situation - they applied for DA about 2 years ago and were initially refused. They went on to appeal it via the Chief Appeals Officer in Dublin.

They received a letter this week saying;

"The appeal is allowed the medical evidence supporting the application is favoured"

They showed me the letter to see what I made of it as it doesn't say that they've been awarded DA.. I'm not sure what to make of it.

Does it sound like they've been successful in their appeal and they will now be able to get DA?


----------



## Time

Yes. It is another win against the faceless officials in Longford.


----------



## disabled

means test done last week. hopefully wont wait 4 too long now


----------



## Chri$

I won my appeal on the 13th of December. Got my pass and a letter telling me what day my  first payment is yesterday. They now do the means test when you first apply instead of doing it when your claim successful.


----------



## Tmac10

Hi everyone , I won my Appeal  and received letter on May 13th , but still no sign of payment. Just wondering  how long more before I get word from them as ringing them doesn't seen to be of any use I get a different answer everytime


----------



## Time

Contact your local TD as this carry on is not allowed. Once an appeal is allowed they must pay. No more reviews, just payment.


----------



## ScottyCork07

Hi, I'm waiting to hear from them too. Got my appeal allowed letter on 7th of May 2014 and heard nothing since. Demented as I have two toddlers!!!! Totally stressed out of my head - freaking out!!! :-(


----------



## ScottyCork07

*Disgrace!!!*

Well, what a total nightmare!!!! Rang Disability crowd on 25/06/14 to be told they were dealing with appeals allowed from 2nd of May. My appeal was granted on 7th of May. Heard nothing. Rang again on 9th of July to be told my letter was in the post. You will have it tomorrow she said. Got disability pass in post last Friday (11/07/14). Still nothing from them. This is just a joke!!!!


----------



## ScottyCork07

Got my letter today. They have allowed me €12.40 a week. 10 months since this process started. Absolutely raging.


----------

